# Volleyballmatch Plakat



## josDesign (31. August 2005)

Hallo!

Die Hallensaison beginnt, und im Oktober haben wir ein Match.

Nun habe ich den Entwurf des Plakats fertig, nur die Sponsoren (im Footer) fehlen noch.

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich denke diesmal steh ich auf der Leitung, schaut nicht gut aus, oder?


lieGrü
jos


----------



## ShadowMan (31. August 2005)

Och so schlecht find ich das gar nicht mal!

Für ein Plakat es es sehr übersichtlich gestaltet, die Inhalte sind sinnvoll voneinder abgegrenzt. Was will man mehr? Ein Plakat soll ja nicht besonders toll aussehen, sondern dient als Werbemittel. Da ist weniger Grafik manchmal mehr finde ich.

Lediglich so ein Verlauf ist oft nicht so gut druckbar. Aber wenn der keine Probleme macht lass es so.

Lg,
Manuel


----------



## Leola13 (31. August 2005)

Hai,

der Ball oben rechts gehört sicherlich zu dem baggerndem Spieler, das sieht man aber erst auf den zweiten Blick. 
Beim ersten Draufschauen sieht die Pose des Spielers nicht so toll aus.
Dem  Logo oben links fehlt ein wenig die Verbindung zum Rest.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## möp (1. September 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Plakat soll ja nicht besonders toll aussehen, sondern dient als Werbemittel. Da ist weniger Grafik manchmal mehr finde ich.



Wenn ein Werbemittel nicht gut aussehen muss, was muss dann gut aussehen?

Ich finde es ist eine Katastrophe - sorry - sieht aus wie auf die schnelle hingepfuscht.

Hab jetzt auf die schnelle keinen Alternativvorschlag, aber du solltstes auf jeden Fall den Verlaufrausschmeißen und die Texte auf dem Plaka anders anordnen.

mfg
möp


----------



## metty (1. September 2005)

Ich muss möp recht geben, sehr plakativ ist das nicht. Mein Auge findet keinen ruhigen Punkt, das ist mir doch ein bisschen zuviel verwirrte Tyop auf einmal.

Am besten nochmal alles ordnen und neu machen. Das sieht leider aus wie ein Dorfplakat der Kreisliga C Mannschaft vielleicht - sorry.

Mach dich mit dem Begriff "Plakativ" vertraut


----------



## Tha_Joka (2. September 2005)

Nur mal so ne Idee...

...wenn du den gelben Farbverlauf rausnehmen würdest (einfach nur weiß) und im unteren "Frame" das Hintergrundschwarz in das Grün des Sponsorenlogos umwandeln würdest? Wie sähe das aus?

Gruß!

Joka


----------



## chrisbergr (3. September 2005)

Nunja alles verwerfen muss ja nun auch nicht sein.

Mein Kritikpunkt ist, dass die Namen der beiden Manschaften etwas untergehen. Liegt warscheinlich daran, dass rings herum größere Objekte sind und die Schrift vergleichsweiße klein erscheint. Auch kommt das etwas gequetscht rüber siehe Abstand 'y' und 'l'.. Vielleicht auch den Zeilenabstand erhöhen. Die Idee von Joka mit dem Grünton und dem Weiß finde ich gut, den Spieler würde ich eventuell weglassen.

Meine 50Cent.


----------

